
ReCAPTCHA Dataset - deathlyface
https://deathlyface.tech/2020/06/06/recaptcha-dataset/
======
zxcvbn4038
Just for fun I started answering all of the Google captchas incorrectly - I’d
select every image except the ones matching the challenge and then go to
DuckDuckGo when I got tired of doing that. A few things I noticed was that if
you select an incorrect image it will probably show up again later to see if
you answer it incorrectly again, you can exhaust the number of replacement
images that pop up when you answer one incorrectly, and after a week of doing
this I stopped seeing the captchas.

~~~
nerdponx
Whenever I do that I just get an endless stream of more captchas to fill out.

------
coronadisaster
recaptcha has been broke for years (thanks to google) and I wish that it dies
soon...

~~~
fheilz
It's not even that effective. Spammers just pay people in bangladesh to do
them.

~~~
Fice
The point of captchas is that they cost resources (human time, money,
computing power) to solve. Captcha is essentially a proof-of-work scheme, and
a very nasty one, because it is designed to torture users instead of relying
on computers to do the work. There are computer PoW-based alternatives to
captcha, but they are not widely used for some reason (why?).

~~~
roywiggins
Then it becomes a tax on people with underpowered phones, doesn't it?

~~~
durovo
@Chirael have you tried using the Privacy Pass extension? I hate Captchas as
well but the extension makes it somewhat easier.

~~~
StavrosK
Does it work for all reCAPTCHAs or just CloudFlare's?

------
MauranKilom
Are these just scraped? Or how have they been obtained?

~~~
moonchild
> it took hundreds of hours for me to collect it

I assume they were hand-scraped. (Actually, you could probably mturk this if
you needed a larger dataset.)

~~~
deathlyface
Some of them manually, and the rest are automatic (using script)

~~~
sopromo
Thank you very much for the images!

The link in your blog still redirects to Google Drive :)

~~~
deathlyface
I fixed it. Thanks for reminding me.

~~~
mrcorona
Thanks for the effort, this set looks really useful.

------
changoplatanero
Does this guy own the rights to these images?

~~~
KCUOJJQJ
Is there a market for these tiny photographs?

~~~
wills_forward
No, just an open door to litigation.

